# T4 for fat loss.....!!!



## chetanbarokar

Has anyone used T4 for fat loss?? T3 is not available to me but T4 is. And its very cheap too. Will this do me any good during my cutting diet?


----------



## blackbeard

It will make a small difference by elevating your metabolic rate,you should notice a difference after 2-3 weeks of use.It is safe to use for a longer period than T3.Start on 150mcg,too little and you won't notice it's effect.


----------



## chetanbarokar

Thanks blackbeard. So what do you suggest shall be my dose from beginning? Shall I start with max dose or shall I pyramid it up?


----------



## Outtapped

doesnt t4 convert to t3 in your system


----------



## chetanbarokar

Yes thats what I've heard. And thats the reason I was wondering whether t4 could be used instead of t3. Effects would obviously be not as profound as t3...but still they wont be insignificant. What say?


----------



## blackbeard

Go straight in at the dosage you want to use,it's not worth pyramiding.Some find T3 and T4 catabolic,i don't,it must be person dependent.


----------



## chetanbarokar

Would you let me know the timing? Shall I take 150 mcg in a single dose or split it up? Is 150 enough or shall I up it after assessing its effect on me?


----------



## ausbuilt

chetan: Blackbeard is basically right- no need to pyramid up- or down for that matter...

T4 is a pro-hormone- the body converts as much as it needs to T3- useful for when on low carb or reduced cals... as it will keep your T3 at normal levels.... BUT it is unlikely to INCREASE your metabolism in the way tha T3 does.

For a protocol, search the forums here for "temperature" and you'll see me my body temperature based protocol (well i didn't develop it, i copied it from Dan Duchaine) for both T3 and T4...


----------



## lib

i had good fat loss using t5's along with fasted cardio and no carbs after 6pm. t5's ran out now so just using eca. still going well


----------



## ausbuilt

lib said:


> i had good fat loss using t5's along with fasted cardio and no carbs after 6pm. t5's ran out now so just using eca. still going well


they work well together (thyroid hormone + ECA or Clen).

They use different pathways in the body so you use both methods.

T5 is dodgy marketing, trying to make a supplement sound like thyroid- its not (t4 and t3 are thyroid types), and plain old ECA works just as well (if not better than) T5 which is a marketing ploy..


----------



## steven5

Hi guys,..

We all know that T3 is a very powerful fat burner , and T4 burns fat but through the conversion of T4 into the more potent T3 , right ?? and the human body does what ever it can to preserve the normal state the body should be in . so when anyone takes a larger dose of T3 than the dose that the body normally produces it inhibits the conversion of T4 into T3 which means T4 will not act on fat loss like when taken alone without no T3 .

fast weight loss

regards,.....!


----------



## ausbuilt

Adrian methew said:


> What is T4, and how it is work in weight loss. i want to get all the information
> 
> about the T4, because i want loss me weight.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triiodothyronine

Is T3

T4 is:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levothyroxine

Generally:

http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/thyroid/how-your-thyroid-works

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid

there are plenty of threads on here covering this. If you search for "temperature" you will see the proper way to use T4 based on body temperature, as posted by me (but based on doctors, and applied to bodybuilding by Dan Duchaine)


----------



## ausbuilt

steven5 said:


> Hi guys,..
> 
> We all know that T3 is a very powerful fat burner , and T4 burns fat but through the conversion of T4 into the more potent T3 , right ?? and the human body does what ever it can to preserve the normal state the body should be in . so when anyone takes a larger dose of T3 than the dose that the body normally produces it inhibits the conversion of T4 into T3 which means T4 will not act on fat loss like when taken alone without no T3 .
> 
> regards,.....!


if you take T4, it will convert to T3, but not above the normal range. If you take T3, you can set an artificially high metabolic set point, as there is nothing to inhibit the action of T3.

So on the one side T4 is good for being optimal, T3 can set you artificially higher..


----------



## chetanbarokar

Ausbuilt...sorry buddy but I couldnt find out that temperature thread you are talking about.

Would you please copy paste the link here?


----------



## Hayse

I was looking for threads about T4 and found this one. I know how to get cheap T4 easily now. I would like to ask you guys. Are there many people using T4 for fat loss?


----------



## danb900

I've got about 10 boxes of t4 which I thought was a good idea to use instead of t3 but haven't actually tried them yet.

I'm currently using 100mcg of t3 and was planning on using the t4 post t3 to get t3 production working quicker hopefully.


----------



## nWo

Hayse said:


> I was looking for threads about T4 and found this one. I know how to get cheap T4 easily now. I would like to ask you guys. Are there many people using T4 for fat loss?


 Pointless tbh mate. All you're doing is replacing your own T4. Your own T4 converts to T3 and the body will only convert as much T3 as it needs, no matter how much T4 you have - in fact, if you have an excess of T4, your body is more likely to create Reverse T3 which will then lower your free T3 levels, potentially making it counter-productive.

T3 on the other hand directly affects your metabolic rate.


----------

